# TTOC Alloy Wheel Offer - CLOSED



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Through one of the TTOC's secret sources (we'd love to tell you, but we can't :-*) we are able to provide the following offer to members.

We have a supply of used 17" 6 spoke genuine Audi alloy wheels available at a very low price to members. These wheels would be ideal for track day or winter use, or indeed for everyday use.

The wheels are in used but good condition, suitable for use "as is" or of course could be refurbished if you wanted to return them for perfect condition. Centre caps and tyres are not included with the wheels.

The image below is a typical example of one of the wheels:










The pricing is as follows:

*TTOC Member Price*

Â£20 per wheel
Â£70 for a set of 4

*Non Member Price*

Â£25 per wheel
Â£90 for a set of 4

Collection (either in person, or via courier of your choice) from Oxfordshire is the responsibility of the purchaser.

There are a limited number of wheels available, so they will be allocated on a first served basis. This is also a limited time offer, so we must have commitment by Feb 18th if you would like to purchase.

If anyone wants any, please email [email protected] and we'll let you know payment method and pickup location, etc.

Clive, on behalf of the TTOC Committee


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Do you know what other cars they fit on please.
Ta


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> Do you know what other cars they fit on please.
> Ta


a3 old shape, golf bora mk4, golf mk3 5 stud,some seats the ibiza may be the leon i think,corrado 5 stud


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what other cars they fit on please.
> ...


Cheers - were looking at changing her Pug CC for an A3/Golf so these may do.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


they will not fit mk2 a3s or mk5 golfs


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd be interested as a set for track days, but would the go one my car? Currently has 18 OEM RS with factory lowered suspension.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

I stand ready to be corrected but.. here we go..

they will fit on your car. my understanding of the difference between the 17 inch & 18 inch is teh rubber that is fitted. teh 18 inch takes.. 225/40/18.. eg a side wall of 40.. thr 17 I think takes 45. this gives the same overall diameter.. 
a bigger side wall may not be what you want for a track day as it has more flex.. .. not sure how much you will notice. would make a cheap set for track days though. ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

dibblet said:


> a bigger side wall may not be what you want for a track day as it has more flex.. .. not sure how much you will notice. would make a cheap set for track days though. ...


Roland at GTT who does more trackdays in his TT than most people and seems top know of what he talks, will contend that the 17" alloys (with a higher side wall) are better for trackdays than 18" alloys...

As an aside have you ever noticed that F1 cars don't run with low profile tyres... they have quite high side walls :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I used to run 17" on track and 18" on road. The 17's felt better on track (and to be honest on the road) but 18's simply look better.



Clived said:


> we'd love to tell you, but we can't ) :-*


I really hate people who know secrets and don't tell everyone! :x

:wink: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have this vision of piles of used rims, and me looking
through them all to try and find just one with no scuffs  
Where in Oxfordshire could I come to, to have a look :?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I have this vision of piles of used rims, and me looking
> through them all to try and find just one with no scuffs
> Where in Oxfordshire could I come to, to have a look :?:


You are correct in that there are "a few" rims. To the best of my knowledge and I'm the only one that has seen them, so far, there are NO perfect rims. Once we have gauged interest via this thread we will retrieve them from where they are currently stored... we will NOT do this unless there are orders, as the club will have transportation costs :?

We "may" get a few extra ones, just in-case, but since we have to store them, this has not yet been decided. :?

If anyone wants any, please email [email protected] and we'll let you know payment method and pickup location, etc.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

When you mean members price I guess you mean the TTOC members club right?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> The pricing is as follows:
> 
> *TTOC Member Price*
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> When you mean members price I guess you mean the TTOC members club right?


As ScoTTy has helped highlight, yes. We thought that putting this post in the TTOC Forum, from the TTOC committee, and stating "TTOC Member Price" in the post would help avoid any confusion ;-)

Clive


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Sorry mate i was reading and replying at 2am!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No problem - just teasing


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A reminder that payment needs to be made to the club by close of play the 18th Feb.

Payable to: The TT Owners Club
Account #: (21003483) / Sort Code #: (60-11-30)
Bank: Natwest Bank, 92 High Street, Huntingdon, PE29 3DT

or Paypal.

Any alloys not sold after this point will be sold for scrap :roll:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

nutts said:


> or Paypal.


which is [email protected]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Doh :roll:


----------



## MattyC (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there, i was just wonder if there are still a set of alloys left? I am really after a set for my MK3 Golf Gti  !
Cheers
Matt


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Matty - yep - just follow the instructions to reserve your set.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Are there any left??


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Are there any left??


Yes. They are on a first-come first-served basis, so the sooner you get your order in (and payment) the higher up the selection list you will be.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As mentioned previously... all alloys not sold by close of play 18th Feb, will be *sent for scrap*. So if you want a set, email [email protected]. 

We are arranging for each owner to choose & collect their own on Sunday 20th mid-morning from Northamptonshire. We have about 170, so we have plenty to choose from and the best examples


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

They look better than my scored, battered ones (one previous lady owner apparently :roll: ) I will have a set but will be away for 5 days and also need delivery...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> They look better than my scored, battered ones (one previous lady owner apparently :roll: ) I will have a set but will be away for 5 days and also need delivery...


You an email.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Offer now closed 

Owners bought over 60 alloys  The rest went for scrap this am... :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Bo$$ocks - am I to late (def got the bug from CC on Sat - need some track day wheels!) 

Are there ANY left????


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As of 10am this am, no  The scrap man came and took 100+ 17" alloys away :?

Sorry Kev.


----------



## MattyC (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi 
I bought a set of these alloys last week but couldn't come to choose/collect them as i am in Scotland! I am waiting to hear when i can arrange for a courier to collect them! Can anybody shed some light on this?
Cheers, Matt


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Matt,

Are you not in an e-mail conversation with anyone from the club about this? If not - I'd suggest having the discussion via e-mail to [email protected] - unless you want to publish your address on here ;-)

Cheers, Clive


----------



## MattyC (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Clive
Just sent mail to that address!
Matt


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt

I'll be able to pick up my emails tonight. Can't pick up personal emails whilst away from home. I had intended to communicate the courier dates, etc on Sunday, but was mega busy preparing for work on the Monday.

Hopefully you should get an email tonight.

Apologies for the delay in responding.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You should have an e-mail from me too


----------

